# M/P



## brenda (Oct 21, 2008)

*I make M/P and would like to do some things with it to make it pop looking for ideas I'm green.. Thanks..
Brenda  *


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mica!  Flourescent colorants!


----------



## topcat (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree with jadiebugs1 - go vibrant colours, especially if you are using clear MP base.  Use the maximum amount of MP safe colourants recommended by your supplier of base if you want them to be eye-catching.  You can also make brightly coloured embeds (try silicone ice cube/choc moulds) and then embed them in a clear base shape.

Here is a link you might enjoy

http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/Re ... e-p-8.html

Scroll down until about half way down the page, and under Melt & Pour Recipes you will find some great tutorials and ideas, expecially 'Anne Maries Beautiful Spring Soaps'.

Hope that helps with info and inspiration!

Tanya


----------



## brenda (Oct 22, 2008)

jadiebugs1 said:
			
		

> Mica!  Flourescent colorants!



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Don't have a clue what that is???????HELP LOL
Brenda :roll:


----------



## brenda (Oct 22, 2008)

topcat said:
			
		

> I agree with jadiebugs1 - go vibrant colours, especially if you are using clear MP base.  Use the maximum amount of MP safe colourants recommended by your supplier of base if you want them to be eye-catching.  You can also make brightly coloured embeds (try silicone ice cube/choc moulds) and then embed them in a clear base shape.
> 
> Here is a link you might enjoy
> 
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This is all foreign language to me I will check out the link..  
Brenda


----------



## puddin1970 (Oct 22, 2008)

*thanks for the site!*

Thanks for the site! I found all kinds of ideas there! I am going to use them for all my fall/holiday items! Anymore site you have - throw them my way! thanks again

Shannon


----------



## topcat (Oct 23, 2008)

> Thanks for the site! I found all kinds of ideas there! I am going to use them for all my fall/holiday items! Anymore site you have - throw them my way! thanks again
> 
> Shannon



Hey Shannon,  here is another website page for you to take a look at:-

http://therapygarden.com/recipes.html

On the link to aussie soap supplies, the very top MP recipe (Tanya's Berry Butter) is mine!


----------

